# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Επισκευή Digitizer MLS Destinator 43SL 4,3 inch

## jami

Παιδιά καλημέρα.Είχα ένα MLS Destinator 43 SL με 4,3inch οθόνη που μου έκανε νερά στην επιλογή των αντικειμένων πάνω στην οθόνη.Αποφάσισα να ξηλώσω το digitizer και να το επισκευάσω.Το αποτέλεσμα είναι μια πολύ ωραία αλλαγή με καινούργιο.Το digitizer που του ταιριάζει είναι αυτό.Με την κόλληση τις φίσας του digitizer πάνω στην πλακέτα είχα ένα θέμα αλλα πήρα μερικά κομμάτια απο πολύκλωνο UTP και έκανα προεκτάσεις μέχρι την πλακέτα.Απλά να γνωρίζουμε τον τύπο που του ταιριάζει!!!!!

----------

angel_grig (08-05-14), 

dan (07-03-13)

----------


## primeras

Και πως έκανες τις κολλήσεις στην καλωδιοταινία του digitizer;
Δεν έκαψες το πλαστικό;
Ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω, υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τρόπος να κολλήσεις καλώδιο με πλαστική καλωδιοταινία;

----------


## jami

Όπως σε όλες τις όλες τις φορές!Σολντερίνη και κόλληση!Η καλωδιοταινία είναι πλαστική, αλλα στην άκρη του έχει μεταλλικές επαφές!Με λιγη επιμονή είναι σχετικά εύκολη επισκευή!Με 5ευρώ που έδωσα για το digitizer είναι μια επισκευή value for money!!!! Αν το πήγαινα στην MLS, κανα 70αρι δεν θα το ήθελαν?

----------

dan (07-03-13), 

primeras (08-03-13)

----------


## dan

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμιά φώτο από τις ενώσεις που έκανες. Έχω πρόβλημα με ένα 4800Α.

----------


## jami

Φυσικά και μπορώ!Αυριο το μεσημεράκι όμως φίλε Θοδωρή γιατί απόψε θα φάμε και θα πιούμε να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια!!!!

----------


## jami

Επανέρχομαι με φωτογραφίες απο την επισκευή P3090016.jpgP3090017.jpg.Η προέκταση απο την ταινία έγιναν με σύρματα απο πολύκλωνο UTP(2 τον αριθμό) τα οποία συνέστριψα και κόλλησα!Μπορεί να γίνει και με μόνο έναν κλώνο απο το UTP,αλλα εγώ έβαλα δύο.

----------

angel_grig (26-05-13)

----------


## mariosinsuex

Ρε Δημήτρη,δε μπορείς να φανταστείς τι χρήσιμο είναι αυτό που ανέβασες........(Ακριβώς το ίδιο συνέβη σε μένα πριν από κανένα δίωρο............!).
Μπράβο ρε μάγκες Keep da good work.
Hlektronika.gr=Γνώση=Δύναμη.

----------


## siatjo

καλησπερα , λιγο παλιο το θεμα αλλα αν το δεις , γιατι εβαλες προεκταση δεν κολαγε χωρις το UTP ? Ειμαι λιγο ασχετος αλλα εχω ενα mls 3505 και εχω βρει το digitizer και σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω

----------


## jami

Σου έχω στείλει pm.

----------


## spyros400

δυστηχως ημουν ατυχος το gps εφυγε απο την θεση του προσεκρουσε στον λεβιε των ταχυτητων και εσπασε οχι το digitizer αλλα η οθονη απο μεσα 
οσο και αν εχω ψαξει δεν βρισκω πουθενα ανταλακτικο ουτε εντος ουτε εκτος Ελλαδας
παρακαλω οποιος ξερει κατι ας με βοηθησει
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------

